# I the Librax working for anybody??



## pokeytoe (Aug 10, 2002)

Hi, I take Librax daily and only one Lomotil at bed time and the combonations of these 2 make me totally normal. I know that Lomotil is a narcotic cause it has vicodine in it so Im trying to get off it. So a couple times I would not take it at night, and then sure enought back to the big D apon rising in the morning. So the I'll be back on Lomotil till I have the guts to try it again. Has anyone ever gone through this?? I've been on both these meds four 1 month and it has worked a miracle for me.thanks, kel


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi. I have only used librax and it made me normal on regular days. On very stressful days it did not. Also, after some weeks on it it did not work as good as in the beggining (I have used it several times).If you are feeling good on that combination, I say give it some time. I totally understand you want to go off the Lomotil; you will have to decide what is more important to you. I never want to take drugs (not even the ocassional allergy meds) and now I am taking 2. I just want this anxiety thing under control and go on with my life.Good luck with whatever you decide. Sorry I cannot be of more help.


----------

